# Berkley questions



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

My son wants to give me one for a present, are they insect proof, durable,
etc? how long might one last? I have LOUSY water locally.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I've thought about getting one of these for a base camp water supply, but don't know much about them either. believe Bass Pro Shops carry them, but the sales man I talked to wasn't to knowlegeable.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I wanted a berkey but ater looking at the bucket type that uses the same type of filter I like it better and still hpe to get one before I need it really bad. But from all I hear the Berkey is the cats meow all stainless and not to flimsy of a stainless either. No first hand experience though. But folks tend to use Berkey as the example to which all others are compared.


----------

